# Intermission CoffeeHouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

For Sale - Busy corner location with ample parking and the only *covered drive* thru in the area.

Owners want to pursue other hospitality industry interests

1800 sq ft $3k/mo lease. 3 yrs remianing w/ option for add 5 yrs.

$79,500 Partial owner financing avail for qualified operator.

Contact: [email protected]

More...


----------

